# 2008 Display



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I dont remember putting up any pictures from last year anywhere in the internet other than facebook - So I finally did today. These are my favorite night shots. We basically did a walk between 2 lines of christmas lights. Got some good scares.

Halloween 2008 pictures by beepem - Photobucket


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks Great!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks awesome, Beepem! Nice patchy light & shadows, looks great with the fog.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, i so love to see other peoples stuff.I am always so busy with my stuff every year that it's hard to ge see what others are doing. Thats why i love the halloween dvd's so much, i sit for hours and watch and enjoy halloween all over the country.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the lighting it looks great Nice job!


----------

